# Kanger coloured o-rings



## Justink (26/2/15)

Morning all. Quick question, will anyone perhaps be bringing in these o-rings?
https://m.facebook.com/Kangertech/posts/1534013693530427

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (26/2/15)




----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/15)

Ooooh . Blue. Mine my precious......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (27/2/15)

I have some coming in in the next few days

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Justink (27/2/15)

Awesome news! Are you getting for the mini and nano?


----------

